# INTERS 2017; 3rd and 4th June 2017



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The invitation to this year's GTI International, or Inters for short, is for* all members of the TT Forum* for an exceptionally great day or weekend out and we will have* a TT Forum stand on Sunday, 4th June.*
Of course if peeps want to have a stand on Saturday as well there's nothing stopping you to be there both days, just make sure you choose "TT Forum" from the drop down menu when you book your tickets. (Info on how to do this is further down this post).

The GTI International is Britain's biggest and most successful event for enthusiasts of the Golf GTI and other related high-performance VW Group models. I've attended the GTI many years running and I have the fondest memories of unforgettable weekends in the company of true TT enthusiasts.










This year the GTI International moves to the astonishing Rockingham Race Circuit to celebrate the 30 years of INTERS.










Satnav poste code for Rockingham Race Circuit: NN17 5AF

As every year there will be the Sprint Challenge and Track time with expert marshalling. Take your passengers for a ride to let them enjoy the thrills of track driving.
There will be the well established Concours d'Elegance and the Show and Shine where you can show off your pride of joy to full perfection whether your car is standard, modified or concours standard.
Inters is *the* meeting place for the country's top clubs and forums and of course we'll be there again with the TT Forum!
In case you should want to buy the latest gadget for your car, GTI International is the place to pick up a bargain.

Check out the the organisers' website below:

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/

Here are some pictures from last year:



















To book your tickets click the link below:

https://autometrix.flameconcepts.system ... GcNSd4Qx2d

In the blue banner you'll see the words:

You're purchasing tickets for Public entry, if you're a club member please _Click Here_

Clicking on the 'click here' link brings up a drop down menu in which *you must choose TT Forum and use the password A3DFU
*
Once you're logged in, the message in the blue box will read:

*You're purchasing tickets for Club entry*, if you're not a club member please Click Here

You can now buy your advance tickets, choose track time, sprint time and camping if you want.
See loads of you there 

*And on the stand we have:*

Mark
John
Dani
Darthawkeye
Warren
Warren's son in his A1
son's friend in his A3 
(possibly Warren's daughter in her A3) 
Deena
Peter&Simon


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does the forum have a stand? If so do we just book the tickets through that link then contact you to arrange a stand pass?

I quite fancy booking a track session as well, will there be a TT only session like at Castle Coombe?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Does the forum have a stand? If so do we just book the tickets through that link then contact you to arrange a stand pass?
> 
> I quite fancy booking a track session as well, will there be a TT only session like at Castle Coombe?


Hi Mark,

Thanks for your questions 

I've amended the first post so hopefully all will be clear now.

There will be a TT Forum stand on Sunday, 4th June and we'll be given enough room for our cars in accordance to the number of bookings Autometrix receive. As I've said in the original post (now), of course TT Forum members can enjoy the whole weekend: Autometrix will know how many of us turn up and reserve a space big enough for our cars depending on the number of bookings they receive. Just make certain that you *choose TT Forum* from the drop down menu when you book 

Yes, tickets for either/both days can be booked through the link I've posted as can track time, sprint time, camping etc.

See you there 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Count me in too please Dani. I remember being driven round that track in a mad Alpha by HighTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ticket lines are open so get your stand pass now [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bump 8)


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Booked my tickets for the stand just now 

Hoping you will let me on the stand if I'm not in my TT :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Booked my tickets for the stand just now
> 
> Hoping you will let me on the stand if I'm not in my TT :wink:


You're most welcome  
What an awesome car!!! Looking forward to seeing you on the day


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not too long to go now. All booked and waiting


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yeahhh


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Last chance to book for the stand before Monday!

The size of the plot is being set on Monday so if you want to take part book now! :!:


----------



## Haldex-Dom (May 3, 2017)

Hi John-H Thank you very much for the invitation ,Being a new Audi Tt lovers i regret i can`t attend due to me being far away, would love too . Make me feel very happy i am not the only mad guy about the Tt though.
Hope to chat again soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have word that Warren, son on his A1, his friend in his A3 and possibly Warren's daughter in her A3 will be with us on the day as well as Deena


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> I have word that Warren, son on his A1, his friend in his A3 and possibly Warren's daughter in her A3 will be with us on the day as well as Deena


Daughter is now a no but tickets and stand passes all booked for the rest of us inc Deena from what i last heard 

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I have word that Warren, son on his A1, his friend in his A3 and possibly Warren's daughter in her A3 will be with us on the day as well as Deena
> ...


Brilliant Warren [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
See all of you a week on Sunday


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you space for another TT on Sunday?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> Have you space for another TT on Sunday?


Hi Peter,

The plot size will have been set but they don't pack the cars tight so one more should be Ok I'd have thought but let me speak to Autometrix tomorrow to check all's Ok - I see the tickets are still on sale.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks John.

I didn't buy our tickets until this morning!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Have you space for another TT on Sunday?


Would be lovely to catch up Peter


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Have you space for another TT on Sunday?


Certainly Peter. It's all sorted; you're now definitely on the TTF stand [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Please let me know if you don't receive your Autometrix email with your Forum stand pass by tomorrow evening.

See you and Simon on Sunday


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Dani, that's great.

We're looking forward to it!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're welcome Peter 

Anyone wanting a last minute TTF stand pass ticket, you* MUST* book by 12:00 noon tomorrow, 31st May but remember to follow the steps in my first post else you may wind up in the public car park.

See you all on Sunday


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Our stand pass arrived today and the weather forecast is looking good for Sunday.

Just need to give my car a good clean tomorrow.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Just need to give my car a good clean tomorrow.


Snap. I thought I'd clean my car today but the weather was against me so it'll be tomorrow or not at all


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not at all then. Lets see who's got the flithiest car around:
meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What's "flithie"? Is that like "covfefe"? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Anyone coming along the A14 wanting to meet up, there is a ESSO petrol station 18 minutes from the Race Circuit which is open 24 hours:

Kettering Rd
Rothwell
Kettering 
NN14 1SS

I intend to be there no later than 8:30am to arrive at Rockingham around 9am.

See you all tomorrow


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Gutted I couldn't make it in the end, if the weather is like today it should be great.

I guess I'll have to wait to take the TT out on the track until ADI now :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Gutted I couldn't make it in the end, if the weather is like today it should be great.
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait to take the TT out on the track until ADI now :evil:


What a big shame Mark!!

Keep checking the Events' page; I'll post up three more major events soon inluding ADI:

VAG Tuner Live, 16th July Donnington Park
Audis in the Park, 13th August Deene Park Corby
ADI, 16th September Castle Combe

I hope to see you at more than one of them


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry you can't make it mark! Well I've cleaned all the flithie off my car and it's all shiny now and loaded up. See you tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Indeed. See you tomorrow  
[car cleaned -sort of anyway- smoothie and beer packed, satnav set, ticket and standpass in car waiting for early departure]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

After four hours of cleaning, we're ready for tomorrow.

We should be there for around 10am.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great! Looking forward to catching up


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

I went yesterday, couldn't make today. It was a fairly quiet affair yesterday compared to the last 2 Saturdays I have been to GTI at Long Marston.
Had a run on the strip in my daily car and managed to pick up the fastest diesel trophy again. Making a bit of a collection as I have one from the previous 2 years as well.
There was a very nice red roadster in the paddock.



Only ran up against 1 TT and left it standing. Think it was one of the tuners cars a wrapped 2.0 TFSI I had seen on the TuningWerks stand.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done on the award! Pity we were on different days.

I think Rockingham is a bit spread out when catering for the size of the GTI as the car stands were a long walk from the traders.

Still, it stayed dry with some nice sunshine. I'll post up some pictures later. Only just got back.

Thanks for organising Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, indeed: congratulations desertstorm. Well done 8)

Thanks all for coming as it's the company of fellow TTers that make any event worth wile.

I echo John's words re everything being too spread out. It would have been better if traders and car stands would have been closer together but that's something for Autometrix to sort out.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It was great to catch up with people today and have an opportunity to test my car's automatic parking system, which was surprisingly good.

The mini cruise and meal on the way home finished the day off nicely.

p.s. I decided the immersion heater swap wasn't a job for a Sunday evening!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> p.s. I decided the immersion heater swap wasn't a job for a Sunday evening!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And who would blame you :roll:

Thanks for coming along on a nice day out.

And here is a picture I just received from Deena (MK1 TT Forum) testifying that together we are stronger


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Good to see everyone again... roll on AITP 

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> roll on AITP
> 
> Warren.


And of course VAG Tuner live on 16th July :wink: 
I'll start a thread later this week.


----------

